
Everything's Not O.K - ilamont
https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/nick-boynton-everythings-not-ok
======
dangoljames
My hero of the day.

Full disclaimer: Not only am I not a fan of NHL Hockey, I'm just generally not
a team sports fan at all.

